# Kaufberatung | Gaming Headset od. Kopfhörer mit starkem Bass bzw. Tiefton



## AlpineRider (24. Dezember 2010)

*Kaufberatung | Gaming Headset od. Kopfhörer mit starkem Bass bzw. Tiefton*

Grüß euch, liebe Forums-User!

------------------------------------------------------------

_Für die, die nicht so viel lesen wollen, vorweg die Kurzfassung:_

Ich suche nach einem *Gaming Headset oder Kopfhöhrer* mit massig, also mit richtig *starkem Bass* und *hochqualitativen Lautsprechern*, soweit es mein Preisrahmen von *circa 100-150 EUR *ergibt.
Soweit es möglich ist, möchte ich eine präzise und klare Tonwiedergabe bei Hoch- und Mitteltönen und vor allem enorm viel *Rumms* bei Granaten, Schrotflinten und dergleichen in tiefen Tonlagen. Das Headset wird *ausschließlich für's Zocken* verwendet - die Action bei Shootern und Rennspielen soll auch akustisch durchdringen.

Welches Produkt würdet ihr empfehlen?

------------------------------------------------------------

_Und nun für jene, die etwas mehr Informationen benötigen:_

Bedingt durch die Empfehlung in der PCGH 12/2010 habe ich mir vor ca. einem Jahr das Speed-Link Medusa NX 5.1 gekauft. Ich war und bin vom bassigen Ton begeistert. Die Explosionen donnerten richtig, Schrotflinten rummsten bestens. Die Tonwiedergabe war zwar nicht so präzise wie bei meinem uralten Sennheiser Kopfhöhrer, aber das war nicht sooo dramatisch. Doch allzu stark durfte der Bass nicht aufgedreht werden, denn die Vibrationseinheit hatte auch ihre Grenzen. Am Anfang des Reglers beginnend mit angenehmen Bass werden mit weiterwanderndem Regler irgendwann nur noch störende Vibration und wer zu viel will, kann damit eher seine Freundin beglücken und nicht klare Tieftöne aus den Lautsprechern hören. Zu einem handelsüblichen Vibrator ist dann kein Unterschied mehr - Und das am Kopf zu haben ist nicht berauschend ... Shake your brain 

Wie auch immer, das war kein Problem. Der Bass wurde in einem angenehmen Bereich gestellt und ich war zufrieden. Nach ein paar Monaten jedoch begann ein Lautsprecher etwas zu rauschen. Das war eher mäßig berauschend, hörte auch kurz auf, kam danach wieder und irgendwann hatte ich mich daran gewöhnt. Das sprach aber nicht für Qualität, weswegen ich von Speed-Link prinzipiell etwas Abstand nehmen möchte.

Vor ein paar Tagen bin ich am Kabel hängen geblieben und hatte mit viel Schwung das Medusa NX 5.1 auf den Boden geklatscht. Als Ergebnis funktioniert nun der rechte vordere Lautsprecher nur noch gaaanz leise. In der Hoffnung, dass die Verkabelung Schaden genommen hat, was sich mit Löten wieder richten lässt, wurde nach dem Zerlegen erschlagen. Die Verkabelung sieht zwar qualitativ eher dürftig aus, aber alles war richtig dran. Das heißt, der Lautsprecher war definitiv im Eimer.

Also, ein neues Headset musste her. Ich halte momentan gerade die PCGH DVD 12/2010 vor und sehe die Testtabelle auf S.109. Heute habe ich mir, weil's grad -11% in einem PC-Geschäft gab, das Sennheiser PC 350 gekauft. Das PC 360 ist am 3. Platz von der Wertung und der Verkäufer meinte, es sei kaum ein Unterschied, er habe das PC 350 auch zu Hause und zockt 

Zu Hause ausgepackt und gleich mal Metro 2033 angeworfen. Also der Ton ist wirklich präzise. Gespräche, Schritte, alles wird weitaus deutlicher wiedergegeben als mit dem Medusa NX 5.1.... aaaaber: Es ist ja garkein Bass vorhanden?!? Nichts?!? Via Treiber den Bass künstlich verstärkt brachte nur eine verzerrte Wiedergabe, die nicht mehr angenehm war, denn mehr Rumms konnte das Sennheiser PC 350 einfach nicht erzeugen.

*An dieser Stelle möchte ich aber noch kurz das Kommentar von Profispieler Peter "Chucky" Schlosser auf S.107 kommentieren:
Bei allem Respekt gegenüber seinen Beurteilungskriterien, aber die Vorliebe zu hellen Tönen kann ich nicht teilen. Wenn der alte, grauhaarige, erfahrene Soldat Khan aus Metro 2033 so hell klingt wie ein kastrierter Wiener Sängerknabe, dann ist die Tonwiedergabe für mich definitiv durchgefallen. Räumliche Ortung hin oder her.* Ich jage nicht in irgendwelchen Clan-Matches, sondern will Spielgenuss in meiner wenigen Freizeit haben.
Aus diesem Grund kann ich der Sortierung der getesteten Headsets in der PCGH nicht mehr ganz so trauen, denn selbst das von mir im Laden getestete Steel Series 7H USB klang genauso heiser wie das PC 350. Ok, ich habe mir das PC 350 gekauft und das PC 360 wurde getestet, aber nicht einmal das zweitplatzierte Steel Series 7H USB hatte mehr Wiedergabequalität in tiefen Tonlagen als das PC 350.

Jedenfalls benötige ich Empfehlungen oder eine erneute Reihung von Headsets, welchem meinen genannten Ansprüchen gerecht wird.

Räumliche Ortung per mehrere Lautsprecher ist zwar ganz nett, aber es ist für mich nachvollziehbar, dass ein Headset um 150 EUR nicht 6 Stück Lautsprecher derselben Qualität wie ein Headseit um denselben Preis mit 2 Stück Lautsprecher verbaut haben kann.

Von Dolby-Headphone-Technik halte ich nichts. Entweder reales 5.1 mit mehreren Lautsprechern oder Stereo.

Leute ... ich bitte um eure Hilfe. ... Und wer am liebsten den Sopran junger Sängerknaben genießt, der möge bitte weiterklicken. Danke


----------



## iceman650 (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung | Gaming Headset mit starkem Bass bzw. Tiefton*

Hier ich sag dir mal was: Dolby Headphone ist besser als mehrere Treiber (="Lautsprecher" in der Ohrmuschel).
Warum? Ein einzelnes Ohr (das ja im einzelnen nichts anderes wie ein Mikrofon ist) kann nicht erkennen, aus welcher Richtung ein Ton kommt. Raumklang entsteht durch Zeitverzug zwischen dem Ton der Linken und Rechten Seite. 
Daher ist das 5.1 des Medusas im Endeffekt nichts anderes als normaler Stereo-Klang.
Dolby Headphone hingegen produziert einen Raumklang, indem es den Zeitverzug zwischen den Ohrmuscheln berechnet, der nötig ist, um einen Raumklang zu erzeugen.

Daher würde ich dir schonmal eine Soundkarte, nämlich die Asus Xonar DX empfehlen. - Die hat eben das Dolby Headphone.

Mfg, ice


----------



## Spieler22 (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung | Gaming Headset mit starkem Bass bzw. Tiefton*

Hi

Mir scheint so als suchst du genau diesen Kopfhörer/Headset!

Bose Mobile On-Ear Headset

Ich habe diesen Kopfhörer selber, und bin total begeistert 

Kurz gesagt, der Kopfhörer hat einen sehr markanten Bass, der von den meisten Benutzern als übertrieben empfunden wird. Aber von deiner Beschreibung her passt er absolut zu dir, so wie zu mir auch 
Du solltest auf jedenfall mal probehören 

Der Tragekomfort ist spitze. 

MfG Spieler22


----------



## iceman650 (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung | Gaming Headset mit starkem Bass bzw. Tiefton*

Bei Bose ist nicht nur der Bass übertrieben, sondern auch der Preis.
Und bevor jemand jammert, ja ich habe schon verschiedene Bose-Produkte gehört.
Nicht schlecht, aber extrem überteuert und auch der Name Bose eilt den Produkten voraus.

Mfg, ice


----------



## Spieler22 (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung | Gaming Headset mit starkem Bass bzw. Tiefton*

Kann gut sein, aber ich habe mit diesem Kopfhörer das gefunden, was ich jahrelang gesucht habe und bei Sennheiser sowie AKG nicht fand. Probehören kann in diesem Fall nicht falsch sein


----------



## BloodySuicide (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung | Gaming Headset mit starkem Bass bzw. Tiefton*

AKGs klingen auch fast immer sehr höhenlastig und analytisch. Bass bekommt man auch bei Beyerdynamic


----------



## Warlock54 (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung | Gaming Headset mit starkem Bass bzw. Tiefton*

hol dir nen soliden Beyer + micro oder das g35 von Logitech ^^


----------



## AlpineRider (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung | Gaming Headset mit starkem Bass bzw. Tiefton*

So viel Beteilgung in so kurzer Zeit - und das am 24.Dez. Vielen Dank erstmals an alle dafür! 



iceman650 schrieb:


> Hier ich sag dir mal was: Dolby Headphone ist besser als mehrere Treiber (="Lautsprecher" in der Ohrmuschel).
> Warum? Ein einzelnes Ohr (das ja im einzelnen nichts anderes wie ein Mikrofon ist) kann nicht erkennen, aus welcher Richtung ein Ton kommt. Raumklang entsteht durch Zeitverzug zwischen dem Ton der Linken und Rechten Seite.
> Daher ist das 5.1 des Medusas im Endeffekt nichts anderes als normaler Stereo-Klang.
> Dolby Headphone hingegen produziert einen Raumklang, indem es den Zeitverzug zwischen den Ohrmuscheln berechnet, der nötig ist, um einen Raumklang zu erzeugen.


Erstmals auch dir ein "Danke" 
Wie siehst du das Thema mit dem übertriebenen Hall beim Dolby Headphone? Ist die Berechnung der Zeitverzögerung zwischen linken und rechten Ohr tatsächlich so realistisch? Beim VIA HD Audio Deck meines Asus P7P55D Mainboard kann ich ebenfalls "dts surround sensation" aktivieren um mal auf den Geschmack dieser Funktion zu kommen (ist das die richtige Funktion?) und da hallt es dann sehr unrealistisch. Die in der PCGH genannten übertrieben verstärkten Schrittgeräusche kann ich ebenfalls bestätigen.
Ich weiß, onboard-sound ist nicht mit einer Soundkarte vergleichbar, aber ist es wirklich so grundlegend verschieden?



iceman650 schrieb:


> Daher würde ich dir schonmal eine Soundkarte, nämlich die Asus Xonar DX empfehlen. - Die hat eben das Dolby Headphone.



Der Preis von ca. 57 € ist sogar ganz ok. Wenn sie empfehlenswert ist, werde ich sie mir holen 



Spieler22 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Mir scheint so als suchst du genau diesen Kopfhörer/Headset!
> 
> ...


Mit Bose habe ich als Laie gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Welch ein Glück, das Headset ist genau bei einem Geschäft in meiner Nähe ( Bose MIE2 mobile headset | Geizhals.at Österreich ) verfügbar.
Seltsam finde ich nur, dass sonst kein Geschäft das Headset hat und sonst nirgends (zumindest in den PCGH) Beachtung gefunden hat 



iceman650 schrieb:


> Bei Bose ist nicht nur der Bass übertrieben, sondern auch der Preis.
> Und bevor jemand jammert, ja ich habe schon verschiedene Bose-Produkte gehört.
> Nicht schlecht, aber extrem überteuert und auch der Name Bose eilt den Produkten voraus.


Übertriebener Bass gefällt mir  
128 € ist die Preisklasse vom Sennheiser PC350. Für mich absolut ok, wenn das Gerät den Preis auch wirklich wert ist (was für mich das PC350 definitiv nicht ist).



BloodySuicide schrieb:


> AKGs klingen auch fast immer sehr  höhenlastig und analytisch. Bass bekommt man auch bei  Beyerdynamic


Welches Beyerdynamic Headset oder Kopfhöhrer würdest du mir in der Preisklasse 100 EUR bis 150 EUR empfehlen?


----------



## BloodySuicide (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung | Gaming Headset mit starkem Bass bzw. Tiefton*

Der DT 770 (Pro) ist sehr gut und liegt in deiner Preisspanne


----------



## Warlock54 (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung | Gaming Headset mit starkem Bass bzw. Tiefton*



BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Der DT 770 (Pro) ist sehr gut und liegt in deiner Preisspanne



jo das hier zum beispiel, die Beyers sind allgemein bekannt für satten Bass 

hier der Link : http://www.amazon.de/BEYERDYNAMIC-D...=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=ce-de&qid=1293216852&sr=8-4
echt ein Hammer-Kopfhörer ! Mit dem kann man dir dann einfach nur Viel Spaß wünschen.


----------



## Spieler22 (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung | Gaming Headset od. Kopfhörer mit starkem Bass bzw. Tiefton*

Was du da rausgesucht hast ist das Bose in Ear Headset :p

Du musst nach On Ear suchen 

Das ist dann leider auch etwas teurer  :S

http://www.bose.de/DE/de/home-enter...utions/bose-mobile-on-ear-headset/pricing.jsp


----------



## AlpineRider (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung | Gaming Headset od. Kopfhörer mit starkem Bass bzw. Tiefton*

Also meine Auswahl beschränkt sich nun auf folgende Produkte, zu denen ich noch folgende Fragen habe:

1a.) beyerdynamic DT 770 PRO, 250 Ohm (459.046) | Geizhals.at Österreich
oder
1b.) beyerdynamic DT 770 PRO, 80 Ohm (474.746) | Geizhals.at Österreich

Meine Frage ad 1) ist nun: 
*Was ist der Unterschied zwischen der 250 Ohm und der 80 Ohm Variante?*

Ich weiß nur soviel, dass Ohm einen Widerstand gibt. Für alles weitere bin ich ein technisches Nackerpatzl. 
 


2a.)BOSE® - BOSE® OE Headphones: Übersicht

2b.) BOSE AE2 Audio Headphones - Übersicht - Bose

Meine Fragen ad 2):
- Wieso On-Ear und nicht Around-Ear? Zweiteres müsste doch bequemer sein, oder?
- Ist der Mehrpreis für Bose OE / AE gegenüber beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro gerechtfertigt?
200 EUR könnte ich mir auch noch irgendwie zusammenkratzen, aber da muss das Teil schon die +50 EUR auch wert sein.

Bedenke: Ich will viiiel (realistischen und klaren) Bass und der Mittel- und Hochtonbereich sollen ebenfalls glaubwürdig und klar sein, sofern es machbar ist in dieser Klasse.

Ich bin gespannt, was ihr schreibt 

/edit:
Ist das beyerdynamic MMX 300 Digital Premium Gaming Headset (485.918) | Geizhals.at Österreich wirklich der absolute Quantensprung, welcher den doppelten Preis rechtfertigen würde?
Ich denke nämlich: Im Gegensatz zu Grafikkarten, CPUs, etc dürften ja gute Kopfhöhrer sehr lange aktuell sein, oder? Ich habe ein Sennheiser-Studiomikrofon, welches vor 15 Jahren in der Preisklasse um umgerechnet 700 EUR liegt und es ist vergleichsweise zu heutigen Modellen für einen Otto-Normalo keinen Deut schlechter. Ist das bei Headsets / Kopfhörern nicht auch so?


----------



## Pravasi (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung | Gaming Headset od. Kopfhörer mit starkem Bass bzw. Tiefton*

150€ sind dein Limit?
Ist schon ne Menge für nen Gamingkopfhörer,weiss ich.
Dafür bekommt man auch schon einen tollen DT770er.
FALLS du aber noch ein wenig länger sparen möchtest...Ich habe mir zum zocken den Dennon AD2000 zugelegt,für 250 €. Das ist zwar richtig Kohle,aber man hat so einen guten Hörer auch etliche Jahre. So gesehen sind das alles Schnäppchen,weil man wirklich ne Menge bekommt für sein Geld.
Der Dennon ist ein absolut brutaler,gewaltverherlichender,losdonnernder,mächtiger Hörer,der in diesem Bereich seines gleichen sucht.
Absolut bassstark,weich abgestimmt,ausgeprägte Höhen,klarer Sound,pegelfest,tollste Ortung,usw.,....
Zum zocken mit den von dir beschriebenen Ansprüchen der absolute Traum!
Hatte ne Weile den 770er(tolles Teil) und besitze auch den DT880. Aber zum zocken....


----------



## BloodySuicide (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung | Gaming Headset od. Kopfhörer mit starkem Bass bzw. Tiefton*

Kopfhörer

Soweit ich weiß, basiert das 300er auf dem 770er


----------



## Spieler22 (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung | Gaming Headset od. Kopfhörer mit starkem Bass bzw. Tiefton*

Die Ohmzahl spiegelt bei Kopfhörer die Lautstärke wieder bzw. die Verstärkerleistung die benötigt wird um eine bestimmte Lautstärke zu erreichen. Grundsätzlich würde ich dir eher zu der 80 Ohm Variante Raten, die kannst du eventuell auch noch an einem MP3 Player benutzen. Die 250 wird der Mp3 Player nicht mehr mit guter Lautstärker versorgen.

--> Je höher der Widerstand desto mehr Verstärkerleistung wird gebraucht

Die Beyerdynamic hab ich leider noch nicht gehört. 

Die Around Ear fand ich vom Klang nicht ganz so ansprechend wie die OnEar, probehören aufgrund des günstigeren Preises schadet sicher nicht. Die Around ear kriegt man für ca 99€ im MediaMarkt die OnEar kosten 170€.

Generell solltest du dir am Besten alle Kopfhörer mal anhören, denn in solchen Preisregionen ist von Blindkauf abzuraten.
Und ich würde sagen gute Kopfhörer können dich gerne 10 Jahre und mehr begleiten, daher lieber einmal vernünftig kaufen.

Das Forum ist insgesamt recht bosekritisch, was ich aufgrund der vielen audiophilen und analytischen User verstehe, für deine Vorstellungen steht den Bosekopfhörern aber nichts im Weg.

Du solltest aber allen Kopfhörer, falls du sie bestellst eine gewisse Einspielzeit zu hause gönnen und erst dann entscheiden. 14 Tage Rücksenderecht ist schon genial 

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen 

MfG Spieler22


----------



## AlpineRider (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung | Gaming Headset od. Kopfhörer mit starkem Bass bzw. Tiefton*



Pravasi schrieb:


> 150€ sind dein Limit?
> Ist schon ne Menge für nen Gamingkopfhörer,weiss ich.
> Dafür bekommt man auch schon einen tollen DT770er.
> FALLS du aber noch ein wenig länger sparen möchtest...Ich habe mir zum zocken den Dennon AD2000 zugelegt,für 250 €. Das ist zwar richtig Kohle,aber man hat so einen guten Hörer auch etliche Jahre. So gesehen sind das alles Schnäppchen,weil man wirklich ne Menge bekommt für sein Geld.
> ...



Das Denon AH-D2000 ... soso ... das klingt ja sehr interessant. Werde ich mir auch genauer ansehen.

Das heißt, jetzt habe ich schon folgende Produkte auf meiner Vergleichsliste:
- beyerdynamic DT 770 PRO, 80 Ohm
- Bose OE
- Bose AE
- Denon AH-D2000
- (beyerdynamic mmx 300)

... das macht die Sache nicht einfacher ^^



BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Kopfhörer
> 
> Soweit ich weiß, basiert das 300er auf dem 770er



Danke für die Info 



			
				http://www.beyerdynamic.de/service/faqs/kopfhoerer.html#fo1283 schrieb:
			
		

> Ideal zeichnen sich die 80 Ohm-Systeme bei der Verarbeitung von  druckvollem, tief-frequentem Material (wie zum Beispiel bei einem  E-Bass) aus. Die etwas härtere und dickere Membran des 80 Ohm Systems  liefert klare und saubere Bässe auch bei lauten Pegeln.
> Das 250 Ohm System klingt – wie schon erwähnt – weicher und etwas  gefälliger und ist bei der Anwendung im Gesamtmix der 80 Ohm Variante  vorzuziehen.


Das heißt, die 80 Ohm Variante wäre für mich geeigneter, da sie tiefe Tonlagen besser wiedergibt?
Aber gegen einen 1,5 V mp3-Player wird der PC doch ankommen, sodass die 250 Ohm gerechtfertigt wären?


----------



## Spieler22 (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung | Gaming Headset od. Kopfhörer mit starkem Bass bzw. Tiefton*

Wie in der Beschreibung ersichtlich sind für 250 Ohm schon Verstärker bzw. Kopfhörerverstärker gut.

Onboardsound bis 50 Ohm
Soundkarte Bsp (Asus Xonar DX) bis vllt 120 Ohm
Kopfhörerverstärker bis über 600 Ohm


----------



## iceman650 (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung | Gaming Headset od. Kopfhörer mit starkem Bass bzw. Tiefton*

Die Ohm-Zahl bei den Beyers bezeichnet nicht direkt die Lautstärke, sondern ganz einfach den Widerstand. Die Lautstärke gehört damit dann aber indirekt zusammen. 
Die 250Ohm-Versionen sollen besser klingen als die 80er, benötigen aber einen Kopfhörerverstärker, den du erst in Soundkarten ab 120€ findest. Das wären zum einen die Auzentech X-fi Forte und die Asus Xonar Essence ST(X).

Zum Around Ear von Bose: ich hab ihn ebenfalls schon gehört und ich habe es mit dem Beyerdynamic DT660 verglichen, wobei mir aber der Beyer besser gefallen hat, den ich jetzt habe. 
Mit Beyerdynamic bin ich sehr Zufrieden. Und nicht nur, dass der Bose nicht analytisch (=höhenlastig) ist, er klingt im Hochtonbereich für meine Ohren einfach dumpf.

Ich würde dir einfach empfehlen, mit einem Stapel CDs zu einem Hifi-Händler zu gehen und dir dort ein paar Hörer anzuhören. Du kannst dazu ja auch sachen wie Kraftwerk, David Guetta, Yello oder sonstiges mitnehmen, dann merkst du schon was dir gefällt.

Zu den Beyerdynamic Kopfhörern:
Der MMX300 baut AFAIR auf dem Beyerdynamic DT770 Edition 2005 auf, der 170€ kostet. Der ist zum Musikhören abgestimmt worden.
Der Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro ist zum Monitoring, das heißt zum abhören der Instrumente etc. im Studio gedacht worden. Angeblich ist er im vergleich basslastiger.

Mfg, ice


----------



## BloodySuicide (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung | Gaming Headset od. Kopfhörer mit starkem Bass bzw. Tiefton*

Die Pro Varianten sind allgemein basslastiger. Der Kopfhörer ist im Grunde der selbe, nur der Anpressdruck ist höher. So entweicht weniger Druck nach außer -> ergo besserer Bass


----------



## Pravasi (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung | Gaming Headset od. Kopfhörer mit starkem Bass bzw. Tiefton*

Genau so läufts.
Hab mal ne Mail zu Beyerdynamic
geschickt und gefragt inwiefern denn der 770 und das mmx300 identisch sind.
Antwort: Es handelt sich hier um 2 völlig verschiedene Hörer....


----------



## Predi (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung | Gaming Headset od. Kopfhörer mit starkem Bass bzw. Tiefton*

Da hier oft die Marke Bose genannt wurde, ist auch zu sagen das man bei Bose oft die Marke statt die Qualität bezahlt. Würde eindeutig Beyerdynamic, Bose vorziehen.

mfG Predi


----------



## Mirart (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung | Gaming Headset mit starkem Bass bzw. Tiefton*



Spieler22 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Mir scheint so als suchst du genau diesen Kopfhörer/Headset!
> 
> Bose Mobile On-Ear Headset



Bose... 


Was du suchst, ist kein Headset, sondern ein Kopfhörer, bei deinem Budget würde ich diese Kombination empfehlen:

Ultrasone HFI 580 + Asus Xonar DX (Obwohl etwas mehr für die Soundkarte auch nicht Schaden würde)

= 190 Euro (du meintest, 200 könntest du noch zusammenkratzen)


Der 580 hat einen wirklich starken (für mich zu starken, ich habe den 780er) und präzisen Bass, den du sonst in dieser Preisklasse vergeblich suchst. 
Auch die allgemeine Klangqualität ist durchgehend gut bis sehr gut.
Auch PCGH hat den mal als Testsieger gehabt, es ging (glaube ich) um "Kopfhörer vs. Headset".


----------



## Spieler22 (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung | Gaming Headset od. Kopfhörer mit starkem Bass bzw. Tiefton*

Mirat:
Ich finds immer genial, wie man hier ausgelacht 

bzw. teilweise sogar beleidigt wird, dafür das man seine Hilfe anbietet


----------



## Pravasi (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung | Gaming Headset od. Kopfhörer mit starkem Bass bzw. Tiefton*

Naja,
Hilfe und "Hilfe" sind manchmal 2 verschiedene Dinge....


----------



## Spieler22 (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung | Gaming Headset od. Kopfhörer mit starkem Bass bzw. Tiefton*

soll heißen?


----------



## Pravasi (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung | Gaming Headset od. Kopfhörer mit starkem Bass bzw. Tiefton*

Einiges was so an Hilfestellung gepostet wird,dient oft nur dazu den eigenen Standpunkt zu untermauern. Das "hilft" dann nicht unbedingt...
Dann gibt es auch noch die:ich hab eigentlich keine Ahnung davon,aber ich sag trotzdem mal irgend etwas-Nummer.Unterstützt die Profilneurose,aber "hilft"auch nicht wirklich...
Ob Mirart nun den Plan hat,weiss ich nicht. Nur gilt Bose unter erfahrernden Forumteilnehmer  nun mal als überteuerte Augenwischerei. Wer so etwas empfiehlt,dessen Kompetenz wird dann halt schnell in Frage gestellt...


----------



## Spieler22 (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung | Gaming Headset od. Kopfhörer mit starkem Bass bzw. Tiefton*

Darauf bin ich in meinem Post aber auch eingegangen, nur scheint der TE nicht unbedingt den übertriebenen wert auf spitzen P/L Verhältnis sowie audiophiles Hörvergnügen zu legen, darum meine Empfehlung. 
Keinesfalls will ich ihm irgendwas aufquatschen, nur denke ich halt das dieser KH gut zu ihm passen könnte, da er laut dem was er schreibt, gern ähnlich wie ich Töne konsumiert und mir die Kopfhörer gut gefallen 

Danke für deine objektive Aussage


----------



## TAZ (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung | Gaming Headset od. Kopfhörer mit starkem Bass bzw. Tiefton*

Die Bose-Kopfhörer klingen nicht schlecht, wer deren Abstimmung gut findet wird damit sicherlichglücklich. Die Transparenz und Auflösung der Bose-KH die ich bisher hören konnte ist auch okay. Die Preise sind aber für das gebotene zu hoch.


----------



## AlpineRider (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung | Gaming Headset od. Kopfhörer mit starkem Bass bzw. Tiefton*

Zuallererst möchte auch ausnahmslos *allen* für die Hilfe, Mühe und Empfehlungen danken 

Um meinen Fokus generell zu präziser zu formulieren: Ob Headset oder Kopfhörer, beides soll mir recht sein. Wichtig ist mir ein stark ausgeprägter und präziser Bass, die *Prioritäten* sehen folgend aus:
*Rang 1: Kraftvoller und präziser Bass
Rang 2: Detaillierte Hoch- und Tieftöne, je nach Möglichkeit in der Preisklasse - Sollten diese aber tendenziell basslastiger sein um Kriterium 1 zu erfüllen, ist mir das recht.*



Spieler22 schrieb:


> Wie in der Beschreibung ersichtlich sind für 250 Ohm schon Verstärker bzw. Kopfhörerverstärker gut.  Onboardsound bis 50 Ohm Soundkarte Bsp (Asus Xonar DX) bis vllt 120 Ohm Kopfhörerverstärker bis über 600 Ohm


Dank dir für die Auflistung. Ich lag als kompletter Audio-Laie in der Annahme, dass die Signalverstärkung bei einer PC-Soundkarte leistungsfähiger sei.
Deine Antwort davor hatte ich nicht bemerkt, da sie während der Zeit abgeschickt wurde, an der ich an meinem Kommentar arbeitete. Ich bitte um Entschuldigung.

Eine Asus Xonar DX wird wohl nach diesem Thread wohl definitiv gekauft werden. Das steht fest.



iceman650 schrieb:


> Mit Beyerdynamic bin ich sehr Zufrieden. Und nicht nur, dass der Bose nicht analytisch (=höhenlastig) ist, er klingt im Hochtonbereich für meine Ohren einfach dumpf.


*Welcher der Beiden (Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro* vs. *Bose OnEar) hat denn einen kraftvolleren und präziseren Bass?* Dass der Hochtonbereich zugunsten eines stärkeren Bass (ist es so?) dumpfer ist, würde mich nicht stören.



Pravasi schrieb:


> Genau so läufts.
> Hab mal ne Mail zu Beyerdynamic
> geschickt und gefragt inwiefern denn der 770 und das mmx300 identisch sind.
> Antwort: Es handelt sich hier um 2 völlig verschiedene Hörer....


Vielen Dank, dass du für mich sogar ne Mail an Beyerdynamic geschickt hast.



Mirart schrieb:


> Was du suchst, ist kein Headset, sondern ein Kopfhörer


Ja, das kann ich mir bei dem gegebenen Angebot inzwischen auch sehr gut vorstellen.



Mirart schrieb:


> Ultrasone HFI 580 [...]
> 
> Der 580 hat einen wirklich starken (für mich zu starken, ich habe den 780er) und präzisen Bass, den du sonst in dieser Preisklasse vergeblich suchst.
> Auch die allgemeine Klangqualität ist durchgehend gut bis sehr gut.
> Auch PCGH hat den mal als Testsieger gehabt, es ging (glaube ich) um "Kopfhörer vs. Headset".


Weißt du zufälligerweise noch die Ausgabe# der PCGH? Dann könnte ich den Artikel nachlesen, sofern ich die Ausgabe habe.
Also als Soundkarte steht die Asus Xonar DX mal fest, aber bei den Kopfhörern bin ich noch immer etwas unschlüssig.


Das Problem ist, dass ich in Wien kein HiFi Geschäft ausfindig machen konnte, das die genannten Produkte zum Testen zur Verfügung hat.
Das Sammelsurium besteht nun aus:
.) beyerdynamic DT 770 PRO, 80 Ohm (474.746) ab €148,--
.) Bose On-Ear ab €178,--
.) Denon AH-D2000 silber/schwarz ab €236,--
.) Ultrasone HFI-580 ab €139,--

*Spieglein, Spieglein an der Wand, welcher Kopfhöhrer von denen hat den (erstrangig) stärksten und präzisesten Tiefton und (zweitrangig) klare Hoch- und Mitteltöne?*


----------



## Betschi (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung | Gaming Headset od. Kopfhörer mit starkem Bass bzw. Tiefton*

Zu Hause habe ich die Bose In-Ear (denke, in ear und on ear kann man von der Klangcharakterisitk vergleichen) und den Beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro 80 Ohm. Wenns um den Bass geht, sind die Bose stärker, da sie einfach auf "brachialen" Bass ausgelegt sind. Wenn ich sie mit dem Beyerdynamic vergleiche, fällt mir zuerst auf, dass der Bose im Gegensatz zum Beyerdynamic einfach "dumpf" klingt. Ich persönlich finde den Beyerdynamic eindeutig besser, da er einfach die Musik detaillgetreuer wiedergibt. Hoffe konnte dir helfen.


----------



## Mirart (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung | Gaming Headset od. Kopfhörer mit starkem Bass bzw. Tiefton*

Nein, aber ich habe einen Onlinetest des MMX 300 auf PCGH.de gefunden:



> Beyerdynamic MMX 300: Fazit
> Wer 300 Euro Budget hat, bekommt mit dem MMX 300 ein großartiges Headset. Im PCGH-Preisvergleich sind diverse Shops gelistet. Alternativ lässt sich das Headset aich direkt bei Beyerdynamic ordern. Wem das zu teuer ist, der kann zum Qpad-Modell greifen, dass rund 60 Euro günstiger ist, technisch aber keine Unterschiede aufweist, nur Logo und Farbgebung weichen ab. Es findet sich ebenfalls im PCGH-Preisvergleich. Ähnlich guten Klang liefert das HFI-580 von Ultrasone ohne Mikrofon für rund 140 Euro. Natürlich bieten andere, meist teurere Modelle wie der Ultrasone Pro 550 (200 Euro) noch besseren Musikklang, dafür gefällt uns beim HFI-580 der geschlossene Aufbau samt dezenter Abschirmung der Umgebungsgeräusche und vor allem der enorm mächtige, aber dennoch detaillierte Bass, der Explosio*nen oder Mündungsfeuer noch authentischer macht.



Link


Und dazu habe ich noch auf der Website von Ultrasone das hier (hier der gleiche mit Award) gefunden.

Noch Fragen?


----------



## Spieler22 (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung | Gaming Headset od. Kopfhörer mit starkem Bass bzw. Tiefton*

Du kannst die Bose InEar und OnEar sicherlich von der Gesamtcharakteristik vergleichen. 

Käse ist halt Käse.

Trotzdem klingen die Onear aufgrund der enormen bauartbedingten Unterschiede sicherlich anders als die InEar.  

Camembert ist eben kein Gouda 

Bei den Bose finde ich persönlich so gut, dass so bald du sie aufhast nichts mehr irgendwie laut und scharf wirkt. Das mag manch anderer als dumpf empfinden, ich steh halt drauf 
Die Ortung in Spielen ist trotzdem sehr gut. 

Hast du nicht genug Lust und/oder Geld dir alle zu bestellen und die 3 Aussortierten wieder zurück zu schicken? Das wäre glaub ich ich wirklich das Beste.

Alle 4 bestellen, 1 Tag an eine beliebe Quelle stecken und für sich selber einspielen lassen. Dann an die Xonar damit und deine normalen Hörumstände nachstellen. Und entscheiden 

Die 3 Anderen schickste dann einfach zurück 

Ich hoffe das geht bei euch auch so problemlos wie in Deutschland?


----------



## p00nage (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung | Gaming Headset od. Kopfhörer mit starkem Bass bzw. Tiefton*

ich bezweifel immer das einspielen was bringt, klar bei dem wetter sollten die boxen erstma auf raumtemp gebracht werden weil grad die flüssigkeit in hochtönern ist durch die kälte recht zäh aber sonst?


----------



## Spieler22 (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung | Gaming Headset od. Kopfhörer mit starkem Bass bzw. Tiefton*

Kopfhörer einspielen bringt bei der Preisklasse schon was 

Ich habe deutliche Veränderungen bis zu 14 Tage nach dem Kauf wahrgenommen. 
A_Fire_Inside hat das auch in seinem Test der AKGs erwähnt


----------



## PEG96 (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung | Gaming Headset od. Kopfhörer mit starkem Bass bzw. Tiefton*

Das mit dem einspielen stimmt schon so, es bringt sehr viel, mein hd650 wurde von Stunde zu Stunde besser. Bei meinen jetzigen heco victa 700 Stelle ich das auch gerade fest. Du kannst mal im HiFi Forum schauen, da wirst du lesen, dass der burn-in sehr viel bringt, es gibt sogar echte Burn in CDs


----------



## p00nage (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung | Gaming Headset od. Kopfhörer mit starkem Bass bzw. Tiefton*

also ich hab damals direkt bei nubert eben deswegen gefragt und bekam als antwort das es sowas wie einspielen bei boxen nicht gibt, sondern nur eben wegen der flüssigkeit im hochtöner bei kalten temps  sie meinten nur das gehör gewöhnt sich an den Klang  was ja verständlich ist. aber bei neuen boxen sollte doch nix festsitzen so das etwas einspielen muss


----------



## Spieler22 (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung | Gaming Headset od. Kopfhörer mit starkem Bass bzw. Tiefton*

Du hörst den Unterschied auch wenn du die Kopfhörer nicht die ganze Zeit auf den Ohren hattest


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung | Gaming Headset od. Kopfhörer mit starkem Bass bzw. Tiefton*

Es gibt Lautsprecherhersteller die ihre Lautsprecher schon im Werk einspielen, da bringt es dann natürlich nix das zu Hause noch mal zu machen. Man muss auch zwischen Lautsprechern und Kopfhörern unterscheiden. Während ich bei meinen AKG K701 eine drastische Veränderung vor allem in den ersten Stunden feststellen konnte hat sich bei meinen Magnat Quantum 603 nicht groß was am Klang geändert.


----------



## AlpineRider (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung | Gaming Headset od. Kopfhörer mit starkem Bass bzw. Tiefton*




Spieler22 schrieb:


> Hast du nicht genug Lust und/oder Geld dir alle zu bestellen und die 3 Aussortierten wieder zurück zu schicken? Das wäre glaub ich ich wirklich das Beste.


Meiner Erfahrung nach ist das sehr umständlich bis nicht möglich hier. Ich müsste kommende Woche ein paar Händler befragen, aber ich rechne nicht damit, dass ich diese Möglichkeit nutzen werd' können.

Ich zittere ja auch schon, dass ich für das originalverpackte Sennheiser PC350, welches ich am 24. Dez. gekauft hatte, das Geld in bar wieder zurückbekomme und nicht so eine gammlige Gutschrift. 



AlpineRider schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass ich in Wien  kein HiFi Geschäft ausfindig machen konnte, das die genannten Produkte  zum Testen zur Verfügung hat.
> Das Sammelsurium besteht nun aus:
> .) beyerdynamic DT 770 PRO, 80 Ohm (474.746) ab €148,--
> .) Bose On-Ear ab €178,--
> ...



Ich bitte euch darum, vom Thema nicht allzu weit abzuschweifen. Wenn das  Thema "Einspielen" auf so großes Interesse stößt, bitte ich darum, es  in einem separaten Thread zu diskutieren.
An dieser Stelle möchte ich nur kurz an meine letzte Frage, vor der ich stehe, erinnern.
Danke für dein Statement, Mirart. Es ist deutlich und findet bei meiner Entscheidung definitiv Beachtung 
Kann mir noch wer die Entscheidung zwischen den 4 Kopfhörern erleichtern oder gehen wir hier vom 100ste ins 1.000ste?

Welche Soundkarte taugt mehr?
Die
Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium bulk, PCIe x1 (30SB088200000) ab €59,99
oder die
ASUS Xonar DX 7.1, PCIe x1 (90-YAA060-1UAN00Z) ab €55,35


----------



## Spieler22 (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung | Gaming Headset od. Kopfhörer mit starkem Bass bzw. Tiefton*

In Deutschland gibt es das Fernabsatzgesetz, welches bei ONLINE kauf 14 tägiges uneingeschrenktes Rückgaberecht einräumt. 
Beim Kauf im Laden musst du auf Kulanz hoffen. Bzw. richtig auf den Tisch hauen, klappt bei mir immer xD
Darum bestell dir doch alle 4 Dinger bei Amazon oder so. Dieses Onlinerückgaberecht müsste es dann bei dir natürlich auch geben. (Guck besser vorher nach)

Ich würd die Xonar nehmen, bin mit ihr sehr zufrieden


----------



## Predi (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung | Gaming Headset od. Kopfhörer mit starkem Bass bzw. Tiefton*



> Welche Soundkarte taugt mehr?
> Die
> Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium bulk, PCIe x1 (30SB088200000) ab €59,99
> oder die
> ASUS Xonar DX 7.1, PCIe x1 (90-YAA060-1UAN00Z) ab €55,35



Kommt darauf an was du machen willst. Da du aber sicherlich mehr zockst würde ich dir zur Creative raten. Denn diese Karten sind zum zocken ausgelegt. Die Xonar ist eher was für Leute die öfter Filme schauen und Musik hören anstatt was zu zocken.

mfG Predi


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung | Gaming Headset od. Kopfhörer mit starkem Bass bzw. Tiefton*

Also ich würde mich an deiner Stelle zwischen dem Beyerdynamik DT770 und dem Denon AH-D2000 entscheiden. Den Bose hab ich noch nicht selbst gehört, aber im Allgemeinen ist Bose dafür bekannt völlig übertriebene Preise zu haben, weshalb du damit rechnen kannst bei anderen Herstellern für das gleiche Geld ungleich besseren Klang zu bekommen. Ultrasone-Kopfhörer haben in der Regel einen eher starken Bassbereich und einen fast schon scharfen Hochton weshalb sie schnell nervig werden können.
Der Beyer DT770 ist ein sehr guter Kopfhörer für seinen Preis, er hat eine spaßige Abstimmung, also Betonung im Bass- und Hochtonbereich. Als ich ihn probe gehört habe wurde mir diese Spielweise nach ca. einer halben Stunde aber zu anstrengend.
Der Denon hat ebenfalls einen betonten Tiefton, ist dabei aber im Hoch- und Mittelton wärmer abgestimmt als der Beyer weshalb er gemütlicher klingt und auch nach langem Hören noch nicht anstrengend ist. Außerdem klingt der Denon durch seine halboffene Bauweise luftiger und räumlicher als der Beyerdynamic. Vielleicht kannst du probieren diese beiden Kopfhörer mal zu bestellen und sie direkt zu vergleichen und dann einen wieder zurück zu schicken.

Bzgl. Soundkarte würde ich dir zur Xonar raten. Die bietet das deutlich bessere P/L-Verhältnis. Sie hat den besseren Klang, die schlankeren und stabileren Treiber und ist zudem günstiger. Das weitläufige Vorurteil, X-Fis wären für Spiele besser geeignet als Xonars kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Das Einzige Alleinstellungsmerkmal der X-Fis ist die EAX5-Unterstützung, die die Xonars nicht bieten. Dieses Argument wird aber dadurch entkräftet, dass EAX5 sogut wie tot ist und von aktuellen Spielen nichtmehr unterstützt wird. EAX5 nützt einem nurnoch was bei älteren Spielen (die aktuellsten EAX5-Spiele sind Bioshock und Mass Effect).
Ich denke aber man sollte dem besseren Klang den Vorrang vor einer austerbenden Technologie geben.


----------



## AlpineRider (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung | Gaming Headset od. Kopfhörer mit starkem Bass bzw. Tiefton*



a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Also ich würde mich an deiner Stelle zwischen dem Beyerdynamik DT770 und dem Denon AH-D2000 entscheiden.


Die Amazon-Links:
BEYERDYNAMIC DT-770 Pro 80 Ohm Kopfhörer Geschlossen
Denon AH-D2000 - Kopfhörer (Ohrenschale) - Schwarz, Silber (AHD2000BKEM)

Ok, über Geizhals würde es ein paar EUR günstiger möglich sein, aber 130 EUR Unterschied sind schon gewaltig. Ob 149 EUR oder 279 EUR ist nicht wenig.
Wenn es der Denon wert ist, würde ich ihn mir kaufen, denn wie Spieler22 schon geschrieben hat: _"Und ich würde sagen gute Kopfhörer können dich gerne 10 Jahre und mehr begleiten, daher lieber einmal vernünftig kaufen."_ - Und dieser Meinung bin ich auch. Die Frage ist nur: Ist der Denon wirklich 130 EUR mehr wert?

Der Unterschied zum Beyerdynamics MMX 300 ist dann aber auch nicht mehr so groß ...

/edit:
Mit der Rücknahme bei Partner-Unternehmen bei Amazon hatte ich schon mit einer Armbanduhr sehr schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Amazon ansich sei ok, aber die Mini-Partnerunternehmen mit Sitz in Hintertupfing mit einer eigenen AGB und Unerreichbarkeit stellen für mich keine Option dar.


----------



## Mirart (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung | Gaming Headset od. Kopfhörer mit starkem Bass bzw. Tiefton*



AlpineRider schrieb:


> Danke für dein Statement, Mirart. Es ist deutlich und findet bei meiner Entscheidung definitiv Beachtung



Bitte, nicht nötig, mich zu verlinken 




> Welche Soundkarte taugt mehr?
> Die
> Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium bulk, PCIe x1 (30SB088200000) ab €59,99
> oder die
> ASUS Xonar DX 7.1, PCIe x1 (90-YAA060-1UAN00Z) ab €55,35



Wenn du kein EAX brauchst, würde ich die DX nehmen, da sie schlicht und einfach besser klingt, vor allem bei so guten Kopfhörern wie dem HFI 580.

Btw gab PCGH der DX eine 2,18 und der Titanium eine 2,32.



a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Ultrasone-Kopfhörer haben in der Regel einen eher starken Bassbereich und einen fast schon scharfen Hochton weshalb sie schnell nervig werden können.




Ein starker Bass ist erwünscht, von einem scharfen Hochton spüre ich nichts, ich habe allerdings auch den HFI-780 und nicht den HFI-580


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung | Gaming Headset od. Kopfhörer mit starkem Bass bzw. Tiefton*



> Die Frage ist nur: Ist der Denon wirklich 130 EUR mehr wert?



Das kommt natürlich vor allem auf deinen Anspruch an. Ich habe sowohl den DT770 als auch den AH-D2000 probehören können als ich auf der Suche nach einem Kopfhörer war. Für mein Empfinden ist der Denon den Aufpreis von 130€ auf jeden Fall wert da er einfach ein großes Stück räumlicher und detaillierter spielt. Letztendlich hab ich mich dann aber für einen AKG K701 entschieden der aber für dich keine Alternative sein wird, da er keinen betonten Bass-Bereich hat.



> Der Unterschied zum Beyerdynamics MMX 300 ist dann aber auch nicht mehr so groß ...



Der MMX300 ist ein DT770 Edition mit Mikrofon. Der DT770 Edition ist aber nicht mit dem DT770 Pro vergleichbar.



> Ein starker Bass ist erwünscht, von einem scharfen Hochton spüre ich nichts, ich habe allerdings auch die den HFI-780 und nicht den HFI-580



Es ist ja auch immer eine Frage des persönlichen Geschmacks


----------



## Mirart (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung | Gaming Headset od. Kopfhörer mit starkem Bass bzw. Tiefton*



a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Der MMX300 ist ein DT770 Edition mit Mikrofon. Der DT770 Edition ist aber nicht mit dem DT770 Pro vergleichbar.
> )




Der MMX300 basiert aus dem DT770 2005 Edition, ist aber etwas verändert, hat ein Mikro, eine USB-Soundkarte usw.


Und übrigens: Wenn wir uns schon in solche Preisregionen begeben und der Kopfhörer für die Ewigkeit sein soll, werde ich mal ihn hier in den Raum. Bester Kopfhörer, den ich je gehört habe, mit Ausnahme der Edition 10 und Sennheisers HD 800, ist aber offen.
Dann wäre aber auch deine Soundkarte viel zu schlecht und du müsstest beispielsweise zu einer Essence STX greifen, womit wir schon bei 500 Euro wären... *gg*


----------



## lex23 (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung | Gaming Headset od. Kopfhörer mit starkem Bass bzw. Tiefton*

Ich steh zur Zeit vor der selben Frage und schwanke zwischen :
-Beyerdynamic DT-770 Pro 80 Ohm
- Sennheiser PC 360 G4ME  (soll ja besseren Bass als das 350 haben)

Sollte neben Spielen vor allem bei Filmen was taugen.


----------



## Ossiracer (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung | Gaming Headset od. Kopfhörer mit starkem Bass bzw. Tiefton*

Eventuell kann ich dich ja vom Sennheiser PC 161 überzeugen..
Hatte ich mal testweise da und muss sagen, für Techno, wo ja viel Bass "gebraucht" wird, ist das Headset top!


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung | Gaming Headset od. Kopfhörer mit starkem Bass bzw. Tiefton*

Das PC161 ist aber schon ein paar klassen schlechter als DT770 Pro und Senni PC360


----------



## Ossiracer (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung | Gaming Headset od. Kopfhörer mit starkem Bass bzw. Tiefton*

Joa.. hat aber genau was er will... starken Bass


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung | Gaming Headset od. Kopfhörer mit starkem Bass bzw. Tiefton*

Den hat ein DT770 oder PC360 aber auch und klingt dabei eben noch sehr viel besser


----------



## Mirart (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung | Gaming Headset od. Kopfhörer mit starkem Bass bzw. Tiefton*



a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Den hat ein DT770 oder PC360 aber auch und klingt dabei eben noch sehr viel besser



Allerdings, der DT770 auch mehr als der PC 360.

Und wenn man viel guten, präzisen (und meiner Meinung nach etwas übertriebenen) Bass will und trotzdem einen Klang voraussetzt, kann ich nur nochmal den HFI-580 empfehlen.


----------



## PEG96 (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung | Gaming Headset od. Kopfhörer mit starkem Bass bzw. Tiefton*

Die sennheiser HD650 haben auch nen ziemlich guten bass, wobei sie auch keinen matschbass haben, wenn sie dir zu teuer sind, würde ich die dt770 nehmen.


----------



## TAZ (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung | Gaming Headset od. Kopfhörer mit starkem Bass bzw. Tiefton*

Naja der HD650 ist eher ein analytischer KH....


----------



## Pravasi (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung | Gaming Headset od. Kopfhörer mit starkem Bass bzw. Tiefton*



TAZ schrieb:


> Naja der HD650 ist eher ein analytischer KH....


Schon wieder Quatsch...


----------



## TAZ (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung | Gaming Headset od. Kopfhörer mit starkem Bass bzw. Tiefton*

Ist überhaupt kein Quatsch...

Höre dir bitte in einem seriösem HiFi-Laden einen HD650 an und vergleiche dann mit anderen Kopfhörern.

Vorallem habe ich geschrieben "eher", das gibt eine Tendenz an.
Und im Vergleich mit deinen geliebten Denon KH oder ähnlich aufgeplusterten Kopfhörern ist das nunmal *eher *ein analytischer Kopfhörer...


----------



## Pravasi (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung | Gaming Headset od. Kopfhörer mit starkem Bass bzw. Tiefton*

O.k.-mit dem "eher" gebe ich dir recht.


----------



## PEG96 (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung | Gaming Headset od. Kopfhörer mit starkem Bass bzw. Tiefton*

der hat aber trotzdem noch den typischen sennheiser sound, hab ihn selber, konnte als vergleiche auch schon andere sennheiser hören (HD595, HD555, HD202 usw.)


----------



## Mirart (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung | Gaming Headset od. Kopfhörer mit starkem Bass bzw. Tiefton*

@TE: Hast du dich schon entschieden oder die Ware bekommen? Wäre nett, wenn du noch schreiben würdest, wie es dir gefällt.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung | Gaming Headset od. Kopfhörer mit starkem Bass bzw. Tiefton*



> der hat aber trotzdem noch den typischen sennheiser sound, hab ihn selber, konnte als vergleiche auch schon andere sennheiser hören (HD595, HD555, HD202 usw.)



Aber nichtsdestotrotz klingt der HD650 trotzdem sehr viel ausgeglichener als seine kleineren Brüder und Schwestern. Der HD650 ist für mich der "erste brauchbare" KH von Sennheiser, alle kleineren Modelle fand ich schrecklich.


----------



## Mirart (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung | Gaming Headset od. Kopfhörer mit starkem Bass bzw. Tiefton*

Ich finde ehrlich gesagt alle bisher gehörten Sennheiser schrecklich. Zuerst war es der HD 595, den ich echt mies fand, dann ein paar Wochen später der 955, den ich etwas besser fand (-> , k.A. woran es lag) und dann irgendwann der 650, der dann okay war, für den Preis aber dann doch schlecht. Ich finde den AKG 701 viel besser (und der ist viel billiger), sogar mein HFI 780 (185 Euro) hört sich meiner Meinung nach besser an.  Vielleicht probiere ich mal den HD800, aber irgenwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass er mich enttäuschen wird...


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung | Gaming Headset od. Kopfhörer mit starkem Bass bzw. Tiefton*



> Vielleicht probiere ich mal den HD800, aber irgenwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass er mich enttäuschen wird...



Ich konnte den HD800 auch mal hören und war wirklich begeistert. Bei dem ist nichts vom Sennheiser-Sound zu hören. Der klingt einfach tadellos realistisch und hat ein schier gigantisches Auflösungvermögen. Sogar die Räumlichkeit ist noch besser als beim K701, da sie einen Tick weniger künstlich wirkt.
Allerdings muss man sich fragen, ob der im Gegensatz zum K701 trotzdem recht "marginale" klangliche Vorteil einem die 800€ Aufpreis wert sind.
Aber der HD800 ist wirklich ein genialer Kopfhörer.
Was die restlichen Sennis angeht gebe ich dir voll und ganz recht, Sennheiser hat ein ziemlich schlechtes P/L-Verhältnis gegen andere gute KH-Marken.


----------



## AlpineRider (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung | Gaming Headset od. Kopfhörer mit starkem Bass bzw. Tiefton*



Mirart schrieb:


> @TE: Hast du dich schon entschieden oder die Ware bekommen? Wäre nett, wenn du noch schreiben würdest, wie es dir gefällt.


Hi Mirart,
vorige Woche habe ich mich mit einem Geschäft in Wien in Verbindung gesetzt, das in die Branche der Ausstattung von Tonstudios zuzuordnen sei. Mit dem freundlichen Mitarbeiter hatte ich vereinbart, dass ich alle Kopfhöhrer, die hier in die engere Auswahl gefallen sind (Denon, Beyerdynamics, Ultrasone) plus noch ein paar Empfehlungen aus dem DJ-Bereich durchtesten möchte und dann definitiv eines mit nach Hause nehme.
Er muss noch alle Kopfhöhrer zambestellen, aber diese Woche werde ich hoffentlich das OK bekommen, dass alles da sei und ich testen kommen kann.

Ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## AlpineRider (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung | Gaming Headset od. Kopfhörer mit starkem Bass bzw. Tiefton*

Da der Thread schon auf Seite 3 gerutscht ist und ich eine neue Frage habe, erlaube ich es mir einen Doppelpost zu machen anstatt meine letzte Nachricht zu editieren, um jene User zu erreichen, die diesen Thread abonniert haben. Ich bitte die Mods dies ausnahmsweise zu dulden.

Zum Thema:
Ich hatte mich an friendlyhouse.at gewandt und ihnen gesagt, dass ich einen tieftonlastigen Kopfhörer für's Zocken benötige und zwischen Beyerdynamics DT770 PRO und Denon AH-D2000 schwanke.

Den DT 770 PRO hatten sie lagernd und ich konnte ihn Probe hören. Die Auflösung war genau so wie ich es erwartet hatte und der Bass war auch nicht schlecht. Wesentlich stärker als bei Sennheiser und unvergleichbar präziser als beim Speed Link Medusa NX.

Den Denon konnten sie nicht besorgen. Den kann ich lt. Denon nur direkt in einem Denon Stützpunkt probehören. Würde ein Exemplar (wir hatten nach einem Vorführkopfhörer gefragt) zu friendlyhouse.at geschickt werden, müsste dieses im Falle eines Nicht-Kaufs exakt wieder wie Original zurückverpackt werden und das ist ein Eiertanz. Schade, denn im Denon Stützpunkt fällt dann der Vergleich zu anderen Produkten weg. Das Service von Denon war sehr träge und arrogant, wie mir schien.

Nun zu meiner Frage: Der Mitarbeiter von friendlyhouse.at hat mir noch das Allen&Heath XD-53 ab €148,-- empfohlen.
Das Allen&Heath XD-53 sei ein Kopfhörer aus dem DJ-Bereich und hätte eine sehr präzise Auflösung mit gleichzeitig dem stärksten Bass, viel stärker und präziser als bei Beyerdynamics.

*Kennt jemand den Hersteller Allen&Heath ?*


----------



## hydro (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung | Gaming Headset od. Kopfhörer mit starkem Bass bzw. Tiefton*

Hups, bitte Löschen, danke.


----------



## TAZ (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung | Gaming Headset od. Kopfhörer mit starkem Bass bzw. Tiefton*

Hmmm sieht dem Sony MDR V500/V500 ziemlich ähnlich. Demnach könnte es ein Kopfhörer von Stanton sein...er unterscheidet sich aber in der Aufhängung.
Aber die Technischen Daten würden dafür sprechen dass es sich um einen V700 handelt oder zumindest artverwandt.

ALLEN & HEATH :: WORLD CLASS MIXERS

MDR-V700DJ (MDRV700DJ) : Kopfhörer : Sony

Stanton DJ PRO 3000 - DJ Equipment, DJ Gear, Phono Cartridges & Needles, DJ Mixer, DJ Turntables, Headphones, CD Players

Ich würde definitiv zum Beyerdynamic greifen.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung | Gaming Headset od. Kopfhörer mit starkem Bass bzw. Tiefton*

Allen&Heath ist ein ziemlich großer Name im DJ-Bereich, die bauen sehr gute Mixer und Effekt-Geräte. Aber der Kopfhörer sieht mir wirklich sehr nach einem Lizenz-Nachbau eines Sony MDR aus (den Sony MDR V700 hab ich übrigens selbst). Allgemein kann ich DJ-Kopfhörer eher nicht für Heim-Anwendungen empfehlen, dafür sind sie zu schwer, zu unbequem und klanglich zu schlecht. Bei DJ-Kopfhörern kommt es (fast) nur darauf an, dass der Bass möglichst stark und laut ist damit der DJ die Musik ordentlich synchronisieren kann. Einen detailreichen, fein gestaffelten Klang darfst du da nicht erwarten. Greif lieber zum Beyer.


----------



## Mirart (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung | Gaming Headset od. Kopfhörer mit starkem Bass bzw. Tiefton*

Hm, naja, ich kann schwerlich nachvollziehen, warum du den HFi-580 nicht mal probegehört hast, aber egal. Das Ding gibt es sogar bei Just-Music.


----------



## AlpineRider (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung | Gaming Headset od. Kopfhörer mit starkem Bass bzw. Tiefton*



a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Aber der Kopfhörer sieht mir wirklich sehr nach einem Lizenz-Nachbau eines Sony MDR aus (den Sony MDR V700 hab ich übrigens selbst). Allgemein kann ich DJ-Kopfhörer eher nicht für Heim-Anwendungen empfehlen, dafür sind sie zu schwer, zu unbequem und klanglich zu schlecht. Bei DJ-Kopfhörern kommt es (fast) nur darauf an, dass der Bass möglichst stark und laut ist damit der DJ die Musik ordentlich synchronisieren kann. Einen detailreichen, fein gestaffelten Klang darfst du da nicht erwarten. Greif lieber zum Beyer.


Dank euch, TAZ und a_fire_inside_1988. Ich werd's mir morgen der Vollständigkeit halber noch anhören, aber ich denke, ich weiß schon, was dabei rauskommen wird.

"Greif lieber zum Beyer." ...  Heut' Abend wollte ich die Bestellung für's Denon AH-D2000 aufgeben, nur meine Registrierung wurde von electronic4you.at nicht akzeptiert. Später probier ich's nochmals.
In den AGBs von denen steht drinnen, dass das Fernabsatzgesetzt gilt. Auch bei Shop-Abholung wenn ich vorher Online bestellt habe - darum ging's mir. Nur ist der Versand sowieso kostenlos 

Wieso wolltest du mir nun zuletzt zum DT770PRO raten, wenn der Denon doch die weichere Abstimmung hätte? Die "spaßige Abstimmung im Hoch- und Tieftonbereich" kann ich übrigens vom Probehören bestätigen.



Mirart schrieb:


> Hm, naja, ich kann schwerlich nachvollziehen,  warum du den HFi-580 nicht mal probegehört hast, aber egal. Das Ding  gibt es sogar bei Just-Music.


Just-Music? Berlin ist nicht gleich Wien 
Das Problem ist tatsächlich die Verfügbarkeit des HFI-580 in Österreich:
Ultrasone HFI-580 bei Geizhals.at.

Bei einem deutschen Händler bestelle ich etwas, wo die Wahrscheinlichkeit des Rücksendens sehr hoch ist, nicht. - Aufgrund schlechter Erfahrungen.
Abgesehen davon, dass ich beim Rücksenden mal fix 16,80 € Versandkosten zu zahlen habe.
Sonst gibt's kein Geschäft hier, wo ich das HFI-580 testen kann. Gut, das AH-D2000 würde ich auch auf gut Glück kaufen und auf das Rückgaberecht hoffen, aber ich bin nicht liquide genug um mir mehrere KH auf gut Glück zu kaufen um mich dann mit den Händlern wegen dem Rückgaberecht zu streiten (Gebrauchsspuren, Wertminderung, bla bla ... alles schon gehabt. Das is immer wieder 'n Stress).


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung | Gaming Headset od. Kopfhörer mit starkem Bass bzw. Tiefton*



> Wieso wolltest du mir nun zuletzt zum DT770PRO raten, wenn der Denon doch die weichere Abstimmung hätte?



Die Empfehlung zum DT770 war nur auf das Verhätlnis zum A&H-KH bezogen, bei dem Vergleich ist der DT770 auf jeden Fall der bessere KH.
Aber die Entscheidung zwischen DT770 und AH-D2000 ist wirklich einfach eine Geschmacksfrage. Mir gefallen zwar beide KH nicht sonderlich, aber wenn ich mich zwischen beiden entscheiden müsste würde ich wegen des lässigeren Klangcharakters eher zum Denon greifen.


----------



## Mirart (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung | Gaming Headset od. Kopfhörer mit starkem Bass bzw. Tiefton*



AlpineRider schrieb:


> Just-Music? Berlin ist nicht gleich Wien
> Das Problem ist tatsächlich die Verfügbarkeit des HFI-580 in Österreich:
> Ultrasone HFI-580 bei Geizhals.at.
> 
> ...



Und wie sieht es damit aus? Ich meine nur, der Kopfhörer ist für deine Zwecke besser geeignet als alle anderen hier im Thread erwähnten, ich verweise nur nochmal darauf... es lohnt sich.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung | Gaming Headset od. Kopfhörer mit starkem Bass bzw. Tiefton*



> Und wie sieht es damit aus? Ich meine nur, der Kopfhörer ist für deine Zwecke besser geeignet als alle anderen hier im Thread erwähnten, ich verweise nur nochmal darauf... es lohnt sich.



Das kann man einfach nicht so pauschal sagen, es ist und bleibt Geschmackssache was einem gefällt. Ein besser oder schlechter geeignet gibt es da nunmal nicht. Und einem HiFi-Kopfhörertest in einer PC-Zeitschrift würd ich genau garnicht vertrauen. Schon allein Coldplay als Hörbeispiel anzuführen und die Aussage





> [...]Man hört quasi, wie Coldplay-Sänger Chris Martin die Klaviertasten anschlägt[...]


 zeugen von absolut keinem Sachverstand im Bereich der HiFi-Kopfhörer. Da sind ja selbst Schwurbelmagazine wie AUDIO und STEREO noch hilfreicher.


----------



## iceman650 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung | Gaming Headset od. Kopfhörer mit starkem Bass bzw. Tiefton*

Right.
Es wäre beschissen, wenn man das Klavier nicht hören würde 
Aber @AFI: 





> Schon allein Coldplay als Hörbeispiel anzuführen [...] zeugen von absolut keinem Sachverstand im Bereich der HiFi-Kopfhörer


Was ist gegen Coldplay zu sagen?

Mfg, ice


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung | Gaming Headset od. Kopfhörer mit starkem Bass bzw. Tiefton*

Die Musik ist Geschmackssache, aber klanglich sind deren Alben eine absolute Katastrope.


----------



## iceman650 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung | Gaming Headset od. Kopfhörer mit starkem Bass bzw. Tiefton*

Sorry, aber unter einer Katastrophe verstehe ich etwas anderes als Dynamic Range 7db (X&Y, A Rush Of Blood To The Head und Viva La Vida And Death To All His Friends).
Das ist in letzter Zeit normal. 
Sicher verbesserungswürdig, aber trotzdem ist es noch weit vom Niveau von Death Magnetic und Music for Men von Metallica und The Gossip entfernt.
Und selbst im Bereich älterer Musik findet man meist nur eine Dynamic Range von ~11-13db.
Also Katastrophal würde ich die Aufnahmen jedenfalls nicht nennen.

Mfg, ice

€dit: Noch als Beitrag zum Beitrag: Ich wette, ich höre auch mit Coldplay als irgendein nicht-Hifi-Mensch, selbst wenn der mit irgendwelchen SACDs ankommt.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung | Gaming Headset od. Kopfhörer mit starkem Bass bzw. Tiefton*



> Sorry, aber unter einer Katastrophe verstehe ich etwas anderes als Dynamic Range 7db (X&Y, A Rush Of Blood To The Head und Viva La Vida And Death To All His Friends).
> Das ist in letzter Zeit normal.
> Sicher verbesserungswürdig, aber trotzdem ist es noch weit vom Niveau von Death Magnetic und Music for Men von Metallica und The Gossip entfernt.
> Und selbst im Bereich älterer Musik findet man meist nur eine Dynamic Range von ~11-13db.
> Also Katastrophal würde ich die Aufnahmen jedenfalls nicht nennen.



Also die Qualität einer Aufnahme allein am DR festzumachen halte ich doch für sehr fragwürdig. Der DR kann nicht mehr als ein Anhaltspunkt sein, zumal seine Berechnung auch sehr von der Titelstruktur abhängt und nicht allgemeingültig die Tatsächlich vorhandene Dynamik aussagen kann. Bspw. wird ein Titel mit einem Dynamikumfang von 1dB auch dann als toll eingestuft (RMS von 10dB oder besser) wenn ihm ein langes ruhiges Intro vorausgeht. An der letztendlich trotzdem grottigen Dynamik ändert dann die schicke RMS-Angabe auch nichts.
Und wie schon angedeutet, Dynamik ist auch nicht alles was die Qualität eines Albums ausmacht.


----------



## iceman650 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung | Gaming Headset od. Kopfhörer mit starkem Bass bzw. Tiefton*

War ja nur als Anhaltspunkt zu verstehen. 
Aber du kannst mir ja mal erklären, was du an den Scheiben so Katastrophal findest.
Weil die 3 Scheiben höre ich allesamt sehr gerne und qualitative Mängel sind mir bisher noch nicht aufgefallen. Aber du kannst mich ja eines besseren Belehren.

Mfg, ice


----------



## Pravasi (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung | Gaming Headset od. Kopfhörer mit starkem Bass bzw. Tiefton*

"Lässig" trifft es ganz gut.
Ein "lässiges" Monster...


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung | Gaming Headset od. Kopfhörer mit starkem Bass bzw. Tiefton*



> War ja nur als Anhaltspunkt zu verstehen.
> Aber du kannst mir ja mal erklären, was du an den Scheiben so Katastrophal findest.
> Weil die 3 Scheiben höre ich allesamt sehr gerne und qualitative Mängel sind mir bisher noch nicht aufgefallen. Aber du kannst mich ja eines besseren Belehren.



Ich möcht dich ja nicht eines besseren belehren, es geht da, genauso wie immer, um subjektive Eindrücke. Und natärlich ist ein Death Magnetic zum Beispiel noch ungleich schlechter. Aber zur Beurteilung eines HiFi-Produktes sollte man sich wirklich gute Aufnahmen aussuchen.

Aber zu Coldplay...ich hab nur Viva La Vida, die anderen kann ich also nich beurteilen...aber bei Viva La Vida fällt mir auf:

- recht viele hörbare Hochtonverzerrungen
- insgesamt ziemlich unsauberer Hochtonbereich
- künstlich wirkende Bühne, Instrumente stehen zu nah beieinander, werden aber in die Breite gezerrt
- Gesang sehr nasal und künstlich
- und natürlich eine relativ schlechte Dynamik

Aber im Kontext sonstiger moderner Alben relativiert sich das natürlich, da klingt die CD durchaus halbwegs brauchbar...aber wenn man es mal gegen eine ältere Pink Floyd, Dire Straits, oder eine gute Klassik-Aufnahme hört ist es einfach nur katastrophal.


----------



## blaidd (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung | Gaming Headset od. Kopfhörer mit starkem Bass bzw. Tiefton*

Hab's schon woanders gepostet, hier wär's aber vielleicht noch besser aufgehoben:


blaidd schrieb:


> Allen & Heath Xone XD-53
> 
> Ich kann's gar nicht oft genug sagen. Die sind GEIL! Und die Dinger haben echt mal POWER!
> 
> ...



Für einen Basshead sind die der Himmel... Der Bass geht sowas von abgrundtief (Frequenzbereich 5(!)-33.000Hz), das hab ich bei noch keinem anderen Hörer gehabt. Tief genug um ihn wirklich zu spüren (die Zähne klappern... )
Dabei bleiben Mitten und Höhen absolut klar. Fällt auch in den Preisrahmen. Meine Empfehlung!

Wenn bei BioShock ein Big Daddy vorbeistapft... Wahnsinn!

[EDIT:] Vielleicht hätte ich erstmal alles lesen sollen...



AlpineRider schrieb:


> Nun zu meiner Frage: Der Mitarbeiter von friendlyhouse.at hat mir noch das Allen&Heath XD-53 ab €148,-- empfohlen.
> Das Allen&Heath XD-53 sei ein Kopfhörer aus dem DJ-Bereich und hätte  eine sehr präzise Auflösung mit gleichzeitig dem stärksten Bass, viel  stärker und präziser als bei Beyerdynamics.
> 
> *Kennt jemand den Hersteller Allen&Heath ?*



Ja, probier sie umbedingt aus! Kennt jemand den Hersteller..?? Die machen so ziemlich das beste DJ-Equipment.


----------



## AlpineRider (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung | Gaming Headset od. Kopfhörer mit starkem Bass bzw. Tiefton*

Heute war ich wieder bei friendlyhouse.at (einem HiFi Geschäft in Wien) und habe folgende 2 Kopfhörer nebeneinander auf einem Behringer Mischpult mit mehreren Audioausgängen gleichzeitig getestet.

Allen&Heath XD-53
und
beyerdynamic DT 770 PRO, 80 Ohm

Meine Empfindungen:
Das Allen&Heath hat tatsächlich einen etwas stärkeren Bass, aber dieser wird viel abrupter wiedergegeben. Die Tieftonwiedergabe ist richtig abgehakt, 0 oder 1, wie eine Signum-Funktion.
Der Beyerdynamic hingegen hat zwar auch einen starken Bass, allerdings gibt er ihn wesentlich weicher wieder, was für mich unvergleichbar angenehmer rüberkam.

Zu behaupten, dass die Hoch- und Mitteltöne bei Allen&Heath rauschig wären, wäre übertrieben. Allerdings im direkten Vergleich zum Beyerdynamic gibt der Beyer die Töne um Welten detaillierter und räumlicher wieder. Das ist ein Vergleich wie 1000 zu 1. Ich konnte meinen Ohren nicht trauen, da habe ich einen Mitarbeiter meine Erfahrung mitgeteilt und er hat mir meinen Eindruck bestätigt.

Fazit:
Also im Vgl. Beyerdynamic DT770PRO zu Allen&Heath XD-53 hat für mich der Allen&Heath ganz klar versagt. Der A&H hat zwar einen minimal stärkeren Bass, dieser ist aber viel zu abgehakt und die Hoch- und Mitteltöne sind unvergleichbar rauschiger als beim Beyer.


Meine Erfahrungen haben sich bis jetzt vollständig mit jenen von a_fire_inside_1988 überdeckt 
Leider hatte ich nicht die Möglichkeit, das Denon AH-D2000 zu testen, aber da sich meine Erfahrungen mit den deinigen überdecken, glaube ich dir auch, dass das Denon in den Hoch- und Mittetönen weicher abgestimmt sei und das wäre noch das einzige winzige Manko, das ich am sonst vollkommen überzeugenden DT770 PRO hätte.

-------------------------------------------------------

Zwei Fragen habe ich noch:

Das DT770 PRO hat 80 Ohm Impendanz (Widerstand) und das XD-53 hat 36 Ohm. Beim DT770 PRO musste ich beim selben Mischpult die Lautstärke lauter drehen um denselben Lautstärkepegel zu bekommen. Ich vermute mal stark, dass das in Folge des Widerstandes ist.

1.) Lässt sich das Auflösungsvermögen eines KH auf dessen Impendanz zurückführen? Also je mehr, desto mehr Verstärkung braucht und desto besser kann er auflösen? Oder spielt da die Aufbauqualität der Materialen eine größere Rolle? Weil der DT770 PRO 80 Ohm gefällt mir schon sehr gut, der Denon hat allerdings "nur" 25 Ohm, wobei ich nun aber nicht einschätzen kann, inwiefern das klanglich einen Unterschied macht. Lt. einer Infoseite von einem beyer-link in diesem Thread dürfte weniger Widerstand, also ein kleinerer Ohm-Wert, zu einer bassigeren Abstimmung führen. Nur die Auflösung des DT770 PRO möchte ich nicht mehr missen.

2.) Kürzlich habe ich mir das ASUS Xonar DX 7.1, PCIe x1 bestellt. Würde die Verstärkung für das 80 Ohm DT770 PRO ausreichen?


----------



## blaidd (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung | Gaming Headset od. Kopfhörer mit starkem Bass bzw. Tiefton*



AlpineRider schrieb:


> Das Allen&Heath hat tatsächlich einen etwas stärkeren Bass, aber dieser wird viel abrupter wiedergegeben. Die Tieftonwiedergabe ist richtig abgehakt, 0 oder 1, wie eine Signum-Funktion.
> Der Beyerdynamic hingegen hat zwar auch einen starken Bass, allerdings gibt er ihn wesentlich weicher wieder, was für mich unvergleichbar angenehmer rüberkam.
> 
> Zu behaupten, dass die Hoch- und Mitteltöne bei Allen&Heath rauschig wären, wäre übertrieben. Allerdings im direkten Vergleich zum Beyerdynamic gibt der Beyer die Töne um Welten detaillierter und räumlicher wieder. Das ist ein Vergleich wie 1000 zu 1. Ich konnte meinen Ohren nicht trauen, da habe ich einen Mitarbeiter meine Erfahrung mitgeteilt und er hat mir meinen Eindruck bestätigt.



Der Sound wird beim Allen & Heath nach einer gewissen Einspielzeit etwas weicher. Im Prinzip hast du aber recht, die Bässe sind sehr direkt. Mir gefällt das, Außerdem klingt es wie in einen Club. "Loves the Club, loves the Bass... "; bin nicht nur um Mädels aufzureißen Barkeeper geworden 
Außerdem müssen die A&H relativ laut spielen um ihr Potential zu entfalten. Bei der Bühne muß ich dir recht geben, die ist nicht sonderlich offen, das liegt an der Bauweise. Und das sie "rauschiger" klingen, liegt wahrscheinlich an der niedrigeren Impetanz. Habe meinem Vater zu Weihnachten ein Paar Sennheiser HD 585 geschenkt, die klingen schon was sauberer...
Ich hab lieber den Club im Kopf 

Hab aber auch noch ein Paar offene Kopfhörer auf der Anschaffungsliste, nur hab ich im vergangenen Jahr fast 1000€ für Kopfhörer und InEars investiert, muß für's erste mal reichen 

Trotzdem gut, daß du sie ausprobiert hast.


----------



## iceman650 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung | Gaming Headset od. Kopfhörer mit starkem Bass bzw. Tiefton*



AlpineRider schrieb:


> 1.) Lässt sich das Auflösungsvermögen eines KH auf dessen Impendanz zurückführen?


Nope. Es kann besser klingen, muss es aber nicht. Von daher, nein kann man nicht darauf schließen, dass die Impedanz schuld ist.


AlpineRider schrieb:


> 2.) Kürzlich habe ich mir das ASUS Xonar DX 7.1, PCIe x1 bestellt. Würde die Verstärkung für das 80 Ohm DT770 PRO ausreichen?


Jop, klappt.

Mfg, ice


----------



## hydro (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung | Gaming Headset od. Kopfhörer mit starkem Bass bzw. Tiefton*

Ich würde sogar die 250Ohm Variante testen, sie soll kaum leiser sein als die 80er. Und laut Test aus dem HiFi-Forum soll er mit der höheren Impedanz besser klingen.
Wenn dir der Beyer am Anfang schon gut gefällt, warte ab bis er eingespielt ist. Ich geb meinen höchstens gegen einen 250er her. :>


----------



## iceman650 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung | Gaming Headset od. Kopfhörer mit starkem Bass bzw. Tiefton*



hydro schrieb:


> [...]Und laut Test aus dem HiFi-Forum soll er mit der höheren Impedanz besser klingen.
> [...]


Sofern die Soundkarte mit dem hohen Widerstand/der hohen Impedanz zurechtkommt. Und bei 250Ohm ist das schon eher kritisch.

Mfg, ice


----------



## hydro (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung | Gaming Headset od. Kopfhörer mit starkem Bass bzw. Tiefton*

Gut ich habe eine Xonar DG ( wegen dem KHV ), aber lt. m00hk00h sollt die 250Ohm Version sogar am portablen Player laut genug sein, denke mal da wird das die DX auch schaffen. Und testen kann man es ja, ansonsten zurückschicken und den 80er nehmen.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung | Gaming Headset od. Kopfhörer mit starkem Bass bzw. Tiefton*



> Für einen Basshead sind die der Himmel... Der Bass geht sowas von abgrundtief (Frequenzbereich 5(!)-33.000Hz), das hab ich bei noch keinem anderen Hörer gehabt. Tief genug um ihn wirklich zu spüren (die Zähne klappern... )
> Dabei bleiben Mitten und Höhen absolut klar. Fällt auch in den Preisrahmen. Meine Empfehlung!


Die 5Hz sind absoluter Schwachsinn, das ist Infra-Schall, sowas hört man nichtmehr, und wirklich spüren kann man das bei den Leistungen die an Kopfhörerausgängen anliegen auch nicht, man merkt höchstens wie die Ohrmuschel vibriert.
Und wie schon in dem anderen Thread geschrieben, das sind DJ-Kopfhörer, keine HiFi-Hörer, mit einer originalgetreuen Wiedergabe haben solche Kopfhörer absolut nix zu tun.



> Kennt jemand den Hersteller..?? Die machen so ziemlich das beste DJ-Equipment.


Ja, Allen&Heath sind mir durchaus ein Begriff und in der Tat machen die ziemlich gute Sachen im DJ-bereich, aber vom "Besten" zu sprechen ist mir doch ein bisschen zu sehr verallgemeinert. Es gibt durchaus auch von anderen Herstellern gutes DJ-Equipment (Technics, Pioneer etc.)



> Meine Erfahrungen haben sich bis jetzt vollständig mit jenen von a_fire_inside_1988 überdeckt
> Leider hatte ich nicht die Möglichkeit, das Denon AH-D2000 zu testen,  aber da sich meine Erfahrungen mit den deinigen überdecken, glaube ich  dir auch, dass das Denon in den Hoch- und Mittetönen weicher abgestimmt  sei und das wäre noch das einzige winzige Manko, das ich am sonst  vollkommen überzeugenden DT770 PRO hätte.



Danke für dein Vertrauen in meine Erfahrungen  aber selber Probehören ist trotzdem besser ^^



> Das DT770 PRO hat 80 Ohm Impendanz (Widerstand) und das XD-53 hat 36  Ohm. Beim DT770 PRO musste ich beim selben Mischpult die Lautstärke  lauter drehen um denselben Lautstärkepegel zu bekommen. Ich vermute mal  stark, dass das in Folge des Widerstandes ist.



In einem gewissen Maße kann man das auf die Impedanz zurückführen, der Wirkungsgrad spielt aber auch eine Rolle. Das ist auch der Grund warum bspw. ein 80Ohm DT770 lauter ist als ein 62Ohm AKG K701.



> 1.) Lässt sich das Auflösungsvermögen eines KH auf dessen Impendanz  zurückführen? Also je mehr, desto mehr Verstärkung braucht und desto  besser kann er auflösen? Oder spielt da die Aufbauqualität der  Materialen eine größere Rolle? Weil der DT770 PRO 80 Ohm gefällt mir  schon sehr gut, der Denon hat allerdings "nur" 25 Ohm, wobei ich nun  aber nicht einschätzen kann, inwiefern das klanglich einen Unterschied  macht. Lt. einer Infoseite von einem beyer-link in diesem Thread dürfte  weniger Widerstand, also ein kleinerer Ohm-Wert, zu einer bassigeren  Abstimmung führen. Nur die Auflösung des DT770 PRO möchte ich nicht mehr  missen.



Je höher die Impedanz ist, desto besser ist vor allem das Impulsverhalten des Kopfhörers (Nachschwingen der Membran und damit Auflösungsvermögen). Das liegt an folgendem:
Die Impedanz lässt direkt Rückschlüsse auf die Bauart der Schwingspule zu. Ein niedrige Impedanz heißt dicker Draht, wenig Wicklungen; eine hohe Impedanz bedeutet dünner Draht, viele Wicklungen. Die Schwingspule mit dem dünnen Draht (hohe Impedanz) ist logischerweise leichter als die mit dickem Draht (niedrige Impedanz), dadurch hast du an der Membran eine geringere bewegte Masse und damit weniger Eigenresonanzen in der Membran, sie ist weniger Träge.
Allerdings kommt es auch sehr auf die Konstruktion der Membran an, eine aufwendige Membran kann trotz niedriger Impedanz sehr hoch auflösen, es kommt da auf den Aufbau und das Material an. Das ist auch der Grund, warum ein AKG K701 mit 62Ohm besser auflöst als ein DT770 mit 250Ohm.



> 2.) Kürzlich habe ich mir das ASUS Xonar DX 7.1, PCIe x1 bestellt. Würde die Verstärkung für das 80 Ohm DT770 PRO ausreichen?



Der DT770 hat einen sehr guten Wirkungsgrad, da sollte sich sogar die besser klingende 250Ohm-Variante halbwegs potent von der Xonar DX antreiben lassen. Für den 80Ohm-DT770 reicht die DX auf jeden Fall.


----------



## blaidd (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung | Gaming Headset od. Kopfhörer mit starkem Bass bzw. Tiefton*



a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Die 5Hz sind absoluter Schwachsinn, das ist Infra-Schall, sowas hört man nichtmehr, und wirklich spüren kann man das bei den Leistungen die an Kopfhörerausgängen anliegen auch nicht, man merkt höchstens wie die Ohrmuschel vibriert.
> Und wie schon in dem anderen Thread geschrieben, das sind DJ-Kopfhörer, keine HiFi-Hörer, mit einer originalgetreuen Wiedergabe haben solche Kopfhörer absolut nix zu tun.



Klar kann man 5Hz nicht bewußt wahrnehmen, genausowenig wie 33Khz... hab ich auch nie behauptet. Gute Lautsprecher sind aber durchaus in der Lage, Frequenzen wiederzugeben, mit der das menschliche Ohr nichts mehr anzufangen weiß. So haben sie eine gewisse "Warmlaufzeit"...
Und ja, das sind tatsächlich DJ-Kopfhörer, mach Sachen... Die meiste Zeit wird damit aber auch Musik gehört 
Und nein, wenn man Brahms, Schubert oder Tschaikowski hören will, sind das nicht die richtigen Cans. Hat mich aber auch keiner nach gefragt, oder?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung | Gaming Headset od. Kopfhörer mit starkem Bass bzw. Tiefton*



> Und nein, wenn man Brahms, Schubert oder Tschaikowski hören will, sind das nicht die richtigen Cans. Hat mich aber auch keiner nach gefragt, oder?



Es geht mir mehr um die Art, wie du die A&H anpreist, das klingt mir zu allgemeingültig.


----------



## blaidd (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung | Gaming Headset od. Kopfhörer mit starkem Bass bzw. Tiefton*

Und da schreib ich extra noch drunter "meine Empfehlung..." Das ist überhaupt nicht allgemeingültig, das ist individuell. Jedenfalls solange du mir nicht Allwissenheit unterstellst. Und anpreisen tu ich auch nichts, ich will hier ja keine Staubsauger verkaufen.
Aber wenn du dich dadurch herausgefordert fühlst, hier wacker für Recht und Ordnung zu streiten... Okay. Soll mir egal sein.


----------



## AlpineRider (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung | Gaming Headset od. Kopfhörer mit starkem Bass bzw. Tiefton*

Die Entscheidung ist gefallen.  Irgendwie überrascht mich meine Wahl nicht wirklich, denn wieder muss ich die Erfahrung mit a_fire_inside_1988 teilen.

In diesem Moment speist mein neues ASUS Xonar DX 7.1 ein .... tatadadaaaaa .... Denon AH-D2000.

Zuerst möchte ich ein paar gute Worte über den "Zweitplatzierten" schreiben, das sehr hochwertige Beyerdynamic DT770 PRO 80 Ohm. Als ich das DT770 im Vergleich zu anderen gehört habe (siehe ein paar posts davor), hat es sich schon sehr profiliert. Weiche und kraftvolle Bässe, eine sehr präzise Auflösung und klare Mittel- und Hochtöne. Die Verarbeitung machte einen hochwertigen Eindruck und der Velourbezug und die großen Ohrmuscheln empfand ich als sehr angenehm. Ein bisschen hab ich ja doch ein schlechtes Gewissen, Beyerdynamic nicht mit meinem Kauf unterstützt zu haben, aber wenn ich dieser Hersteller wird bei weitem nicht vergessen sein. Er hat mich sehr beeindruckt.

Jenes Manko über den DT770 PRO, das a_fire_inside_1988 genannt hat, ist beim AH-D2000 tatsächlich weicher abgestimmt.
Während das DT770 PRO zwar bei weitem keine schrillen Hoch- und Tieftöne hat, ist es doch eine gewisse Spielart zwischen den Hoch- und Tieftönen, das das Beyerdynamic zum Musikhören (und Spielen) nach einiger Zeit etwas anstrengend macht. Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass das DT770 PRO eben ein Studiokopfhörer ist, mit dem man wahrscheinlich eher Musikpassage analytisch bewerten muss und wo Differenzen zwischen Tonlagen klar rausgehört werden müssen.

Das Denon ist einfach für's Entertainment und zum Genießen gemacht. Der Bass ist unglaublich stark, aber bei weitem nicht brutal und von Kicks ist es gaaanz weit entfernt. Der Tiefton generell ist kraftvoll und dominant, wird aber sehr weich wiedergegeben. Für mich persönlich ein Traum.
Der große Unterschied zum DT770 Pro ist tatsächlich, dass das Spiel zwischen den Tonlagen viel angenehmer wiedergegeben wird. Der räumliche Klang beim DT770 PRO ist schon sehr beeindruckend gewesen ... aber jener beim Denon ist einfach nur unfassbar. Schon allein wie gut Denon das hinbekommen hat, das wäre mir auf Dauer gesehen die 86 EUR Aufpreis wert.
Der Bass ist meines Empfindens nach einen winzigen Tick kraftvoller als beim DT770 PRO und die Mittel- und Hochtöne sind ebenfalls ein klein wenig besser dargestellt. Präziser irgendwie. Letzteres schreibe ich aber mit Vorbehalt, da ich keinen direkten Vergleich am Mischpult machen kann, sondern derzeit nur ähnliche Lieder abspiele.

Der Tragekomfort vom Denon ist sehr beeindruckend, obwohl der Kopfhörer meines Empfindens nach schon tendenziell in Richtung schwerer Brocken geht. Aber solange das Gewicht durch die angenehme Konstruktion nicht negativ auffällt, ist es mir egal, wieviel der KH wiegt.

Die 236 EUR für das AH-D2000 habe ich bei weitem nicht locker aus den Ärmeln geschüttelt, dafür gingen jetzt ein paar Sachen dafür drauf, obwohl ich kein Soundfanatiker bin, aber:
Der Unterschied zum Speed-Link Medusa NX (  ) ist ... nein ... Unterschied ist das falsche Wort, denn dann müsste das in derselben Liga spielen ... das sind Welten Unterschiede. Das sind komplett andere Dimensionen.

Ach ... wenn ich da zurück denke. Das grottenschlechte Medusa NX, das Kastratengerät Sennheiser HD500 und das nicht bessere PC350 G4ME (schon allein die Typenbezeichnung -das G*4*ME- und die Aufmachung der Verpackung des PC350 sind fast schon peinlich..). Unfassbar. Wieso habe ich nicht gleich in einen richten Kopfhörer investiert. Ich bin noch immer maßlos erstaunt, was das für Unterschiede in der Wiedergabequalität sind.

Dank euch ALLEN (ausnahmslos) für die Hilfe und die Mühe


----------



## hydro (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung | Gaming Headset od. Kopfhörer mit starkem Bass bzw. Tiefton*

Gratulation zum neuen Kopfhörer und auf tolle gemeinsame Jahre! 
Du hättest den DT770 250Ohm noch testen können, der soll in allen Belangen noch einen Tick besser sein als der 80er. Aber der Denon ist definitv eine sehr gute Wahl!


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung | Gaming Headset od. Kopfhörer mit starkem Bass bzw. Tiefton*

Glückwunsch zum neuen Kopfhörer. Der ist zweifelsohne eine sehr gute Wahl und ich denke du wirst lange Spaß mit ihm haben. Ein guter Kopfhörer macht schon richtig viel Freude.
Auf gutes Musikhören


----------



## Pravasi (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung | Gaming Headset od. Kopfhörer mit starkem Bass bzw. Tiefton*

Dann mal viel Spass!
Kickbass kann er aber auch sehr gut.
Lass ihn nochmal ne Weile einspielen.
Die einzige wirkliche Schwäche die ich ihm ankreiden tue, sind heisse Ohren im Sommer.
Da läuft der Schweiss in Strömen...
Ansonsten,auf ein paar Jahre gerechnet,ein echtes Schnäppchen.


----------



## AlpineRider (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung | Gaming Headset od. Kopfhörer mit starkem Bass bzw. Tiefton*

Ich melde mich mal wieder. Höre nahezu jeden Tag fleißig Armin van Buuren - A State of Trance und andere Lieder dieser Kategorie. Also inzwischen hat sich der Denon AH-D2000 hörbar eingespielt. Die Lieder werden einen Hauch präziser aufgelöst. Einfach nur geil.
Der Unterschied zwischen 128 bit und 256 bit ist ja eine ganze Welt, das ist mir davor nie aufgefallen. Und .... ich kaufe mir wieder CDs ... weil ich zum ersten Mal die qualitativen Unterschiede deutlich höre 

Metro 2033 hab ich auch wieder durchgespielt, erstmals mit komplett allen Details auf Maximum. Der Spielspaß steigt enorm, das ist unpackbar. Gleichzeitig zum Denon ne GTX460 AMP! von Zotac gekauft und meine alte GTX275 als PhysX Beschleuniger drinnen, den Core i5-750 von 2,67 auf 3,6 GHz übertaktet dann noch das Denon ... unfassbar. Das Mittendringefühl ist exponentiell gestiegen 
Was mir aufgefallen ist: Eine Gegner röcheln ja noch, nachdem sie niedergeschossen wurden. Das ist mir sowohl mit dem Medusa NX, als auch mit dem Sennheiser HD500 und dem PC350 G4ME nicht einmal annähernd aufgefallen.


Eines wundert mich nur ganz stark: Wieso kommt das Denon AH-D2000 nie in der PCGH vor? Nicht einmal Denon ist in der Leserumfrage nach dem Hersteller des Jahres erwähnt worden.

Wieso?

Der Kopfhörer ist unfassbar. Das Sennheiser PC3x0 und das SteelSeries 7H daneben sind Klassen entfernt. Der Preis von 236 EUR ist happig, ja, aber selbst für einen Zocker ist es eine Lohnende Investition. Das Mittendringefühl steigt stark an.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung | Gaming Headset od. Kopfhörer mit starkem Bass bzw. Tiefton*

Weil Denon lieber Marketingkosten an HiFi-Magazine als an Hardware-Magazine überweist ^^ und das vor allem aus dem Grund, da bei den HiFi-Magazinen die potentielle Kundschaft größer ist. Nur ein Bruchteil der PCGH-Leser wird willens sein 230€ in einen KH zu investieren.


----------



## Caspar (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung | Gaming Headset od. Kopfhörer mit starkem Bass bzw. Tiefton*

Auch dafür gibts einen Grund. Wer weiss schon, bevor er es selbst hört, dass sich wirklich "Welten" zwischen einem 50€ und einem 250€ "Trötgerät" befinden? Viele kennen den Unterschied und das Potential einfach nicht. Das ist ja auch im Rest der Hifi-Welt so. Aber wem erzähle ich das... ^^ Ich freue mich zu sehen, dass wieder jemand den Weg zur guten Tonwiedergabe gewählt hat!


----------



## AlpineRider (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung | Gaming Headset od. Kopfhörer mit starkem Bass bzw. Tiefton*

Servus, es gibt Neuigkeiten. Das Denon AH-D2000 hatte grandiose Dienste geleistet. Klangtechnisch ist es einen hauch basslastig orientiert, die Auflösung ist aber präzise und vollständig, vor allem aber auch weich. Im Prinzip hat das Denon AH-D2000 genau dem entsprochen, was in diesem Thread beschrieben wurde.
Leider war die Montage zwischen Ohrhörer und Kopfbügel aus billigem Plastik und ist mir trotz sorgfältiger Handhabung nun beidseits gebrochen. Ich wäre natürlich bereit gewesen, das kostenpflichtig reparieren zu lassen, da eine Serviceanfrage an Denon Österreich unbeantwortet blieb (ich reagiere inzwischen empfindlich darauf, von Unternehmen ignoriert zu werden), ist Denon für mich keine Option mehr - wenngleich die Tonqualität wirklich tieftonbetont, aber dennoch hochauflösend war.

Tontechnisch will ich nun keine Klasse mehr darunter kaufen. Der Unterschied zwischen typischen 50 € Gaming-Krachmacher und Klassen wie dem AH-D2000 und Ähnlichem sind selbst für nicht audiophile Menschen wie mich mehr als deutlich hörbar und stehen m.E.n. definitiv in Relation zum Preisunterschied. Beim Zocken hat man genau zwei Rückmeldungen: Das Sehen und das Hören. Durch eine wirksame akustische Untermaltung ist das Empfinden deutlich eindringlicher.

Nach langem Studieren diverser Berichte habe ich mir nun das DT 990 Edition (250 Ohm) geholt.

Kurze Rückmeldung im Vgl. zum Denon, klangtechnisch: Es scheint nicht ganz so tieftonbetont, sondern sehr ausgeglichen zu sein. Inzwischen schätze ich so ein ausgegliches Level sehr. Was aber bei weitem nicht heißt, dass das DT990 keine satten Bässe weidergeben kann. Wenn bei z.B. Assassin's Creed die Schiffskanonen ballern, ist mir kurz die Kinnlade aufgegangen weil mir in Erinnerung kam, dass ich "nur" Kopfhörer aufhabe. Das hat gewummert, als stünde ein riesiger Subwoofer im Raum. Mindestens das Level des AH-D2000. Das DT990 klingt sonst etwas offener, es ist schwierig zu beschreiben, als hätte man keinen Kopfhörer auf.

Mit beiden Kopfhörern war/bin ich sehr zufrieden und das DT990 ist ein würdiger, adäquater und ausschließlich für mein subjektives Empfinden minimalst besserer Nachfolger zum AH-D2000. Bei einer Wahl zwischen solchen Kopfhörern kann aber ausschließlich das eigene Empfinden die Tendenz angeben.

Nachtrag: 250 Ohm Widerstand sind für mein Asus Xonar DX absolut kein Problem. Die Lautstärke könnte noch immer in sehr unangenehme Bereiche hochgedreht werden. Könnte. Da ich aber auf mein Gehör wert lege, nutze ich natürlich stets eine gesunde Lautstärke. Für alle, die zweifeln, ob diese Soundkarte 250 Ohm Hörer leistungsmäßig schafft.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung | Gaming Headset od. Kopfhörer mit starkem Bass bzw. Tiefton*



AlpineRider schrieb:


> Servus, es gibt Neuigkeiten. Das Denon AH-D2000 hatte grandiose Dienste geleistet.
> Leider war die Montage zwischen Ohrhörer und Kopfbügel aus billigem Plastik und ist mir trotz sorgfältiger Handhabung nun beidseits gebrochen.


Schade natürlich, dass der Denon defekt ist. Da der KH nicht mehr hergestellt wird, aber viele Fans hat, besteht evtl. die Möglichkeit, einen guten Preis bei einem Bastler zu erzielen.



> Tontechnisch will ich nun keine Klasse mehr darunter kaufen. Der Unterschied zwischen typischen 50 € Gaming-Krachmacher und Klassen wie dem AH-D2000 und Ähnlichem sind selbst für nicht audiophile Menschen wie mich mehr als deutlich hörbar und stehen m.E.n. definitiv in Relation zum Preisunterschied. Beim Zocken hat man genau zwei Rückmeldungen: Das Sehen und das Hören. Durch eine wirksame akustische Untermaltung ist das Empfinden deutlich eindringlicher.


Wer auf derart hohem Level Sound, Musik etc. gehört hat, will natürlich freiwillig nicht downgraden, dass ist ganz klar 


> Nach langem Studieren diverser Berichte habe ich mir nun das DT 990 Edition (250 Ohm) geholt.


Gute Entscheidung 


> Kurze Rückmeldung im Vgl. zum Denon, klangtechnisch: Es scheint nicht ganz so tieftonbetont, sondern sehr ausgeglichen zu sein. Inzwischen schätze ich so ein ausgegliches Level sehr. Was aber bei weitem nicht heißt, dass das DT990 keine satten Bässe weidergeben kann. Wenn bei z.B. Assassin's Creed die Schiffskanonen ballern, ist mir kurz die Kinnlade aufgegangen weil mir in Erinnerung kam, dass ich "nur" Kopfhörer aufhabe. Das hat gewummert, als stünde ein riesiger Subwoofer im Raum. Mindestens das Level des AH-D2000. Das DT990 klingt sonst etwas offener, es ist schwierig zu beschreiben, als hätte man keinen Kopfhörer auf.


Der 990 ist mehr ausgeglichen bzgl. Höhen und Bass, da beide Bereiche angehoben sind. Beim Denon ist eher nur der Bassbereich angehoben. 
Deshalb klingt der 990 wohl heller, offener und bringt Details in den Vordergrund, die sonst eher zurückhalten sind. Hinzu kommt, dass der Denon ein geschlossener und der 990 ein offener KH ist.
Hier mal die Klangchakteristik eines 990: DT990pro | dt990pro, offtopic | hifi-forum.de Bildergalerie
Und hier die eines Denon: D5000 | d5000, offtopic | hifi-forum.de Bildergalerie




> Nachtrag: 250 Ohm Widerstand sind für mein Asus Xonar DX absolut kein Problem. Die Lautstärke könnte noch immer in sehr unangenehme Bereiche hochgedreht werden. Könnte. Da ich aber auf mein Gehör wert lege, nutze ich natürlich stets eine gesunde Lautstärke. Für alle, die zweifeln, ob diese Soundkarte 250 Ohm Hörer leistungsmäßig schafft.


 
Da der 990 auch angehobene Höhen hat, wird er mit zunehmender Lautstärke eher unangenehm. Mit EQ kann bei Bedarf aber entgegengewirkt werden(und noch mehr Bass bei Lautstärke zum Vorschein kommen, während die Höhen wieder etwas in den Hintergrund wandern).

Gruß


----------

